# Which should i choose?



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i am looking at purchasing a new locomotive, and these are my options.

-LGB 0-4-0 porter
-Aristocraft 0-4-0 (last production run)
-Bachmann 2-4-2T
-Bachmann 2-6-0 industrial mogul

i am leaning towards the 2-6-0 because of the many electrical pickups, the porter because it is waterproof,the 2-4-2t because of the level of detail, and the ART 0-4-0 because it comes with free caboose. i need a decent, yet durable locomotive, that will run on bad track and can handle steep grades. any input is appreciated. by the way, if you find any engines for under $160, let me know.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Tomahawk, the "industrial mogul" is quite small, just in case you care. It might not look like you expect, pulling a string of BM or LGB cars.

The LGB Porter is on the other extreme, quite large in scale! Pretty though. And, depending on the vintage, it works (in limited fashion) with DCC, in addition to regular DC.

I suppose you have Big Hauler 4-6-0's? They're lower quality, but really cheap... I see sets at shopgoodwill.com regularly go for $50 or less, you're mainly paying for shipping.

Cliff


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

"*Which should I choose?" Granddad's answer would have been "One or the other." 
Mentioning the 0-4-0 brings to mind Pennsy's little 0-4-0s, and then leads me off on a tangent, the B&O's C-16 class 0-4-0T "Docksider" locos (which are different from USA Trains, 0-6-0 "Docksider" patterned after ones from a different RR, I forget which, Reading, Lehigh, or one of those in that region) are something I'd like to have in G scale, preferable the 1/24 flavor of G, these several wee beasties, http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/bo97s.jpg
and the other side,
http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/bo97sa.jpg
*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB runs well and keeps going and going
Aristo the wheels* will *fall off eventually. Mine did.
Bmann 2-4-2 and 2-6-0 are both very light
my 2-6-0 had almost* no *pulling power, it could barely manage one car over my 4% grades, flat track my be better.

My bet, LGB


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

she is fairly big, now that you mention it..


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The engines you list are different scales, except the two Bachmanns. The Aristocraft is standard gauge 1:29. The Bachmanns are narrow gauge 1:24 thereabouts and the LGB Porter is a close fit to F scale narrow gauge in 1:20.32.
What scale are your other trains? 

LGB tend to last the most but the Porter 0-4-0 is not as tough as the LGB Stainz for example. Probably best with only 3 cars or so and not all models come with DCC. I think Wholesale Trains have the latest one with DCC for a special price, the one pictured above. Otherwise get an earlier non DCC made in Germany such as 'Casey'. Some are made in Korea and not quite as good in quality but OK. They are all a little gear noisy.

The most recent Bachmann 2-6-2 or 'Lyn' variant has metal gears and motorblock, a far more decent engine compared to the earlier version sold as 'Spectrum'. 
The Bachmann 2-6-0 is a very 'petite' model and as Vic said won't pull that much.
The Aristo 0-4-0 early models had wheels that would crud up and the newer version has plated wheels but tend to fall off.

Have you looked at the Bachmann Anniversary 4-6-0 with sound? The newest with number #9 at the beginning of serial number has metal gears but perhaps just outside your price range. 
The LGB Stainz 0-4-0 is very tough and will run almost forever and in abundance therefore very good value but very Euro looking. The LGB Forney may also interest you but again more pricey.

Andrew


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Trainworld has the LGB porter for $150. I love mine.

Mike


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just finished customizing an LGB Porter. It's quite comfortable with other 1:20.3 equipment. A small loco in that scale, but a good runner. I put a TCS WowSound decoder in it, and the sound and performance is top drawer. Still, it _is _small, and arguably looks a bit cartoonish in terms of its proportions (despite being pretty close to prototype photos!)

Which specific Bachmann 2-4-2 are you looking at? If it's the latest "Lyn" version with side tanks and brass gears, it should do well for you. The 2-4-2 with tender I'd avoid. It was a very early model with very coarse details and a poor drive. The Bachmann "industrial" 2-6-0 is essentially the same boiler, cab, and tender, but placed on a 2-6-0 chassis. I believe that's been improved with respect to reliability, but it's still a very small locomotive. 

The Aristo 0-4-0 is modeled after a standard gauge prototype. I know folks who claim they're bulletproof, and others who say they're unreliable. There were various production runs over the years, that could have something to do with it, or it could just be questionable QC along the way.

Later,

K


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I have an LGB Porter, and it ran well until the axle gears got chewed up. Like Andrew mentioned, there were some made in Korea, and apparently, the one I have, Daisy, is one of those. When I ordered replacement gears from Only Trains.com, they won't mesh with the helical gear on the motor, due to the # of teeth on the new gears being made for the German made Porter. 

I also have a side tank Bachmann 0-4-0 Porter, but I haven't pulled more than 6 HLW mini's or 2 Piko ore cars with it, due to where it is on my layout


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

the original 040 aristo was pretty much junk, poor drivetrain and poor wheels.

the new version uses the modular gearboxes that Aristo is famous for, they are bulletproof, and better plated wheels.

there's no comparison between the 2 drivetrains.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When buying and you need parts for repair, the answers may be different.
For this reason, I would not pick the Aristo as the parts are not presently readily available.
Steep grades and small engines do not go together well and if the grade has a curve, it gets worse.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> i am looking at purchasing a new locomotive, and these are my options.
> 
> -LGB 0-4-0 porter
> -Aristocraft 0-4-0 (last production run)
> ...


Tomahawk & Western, The answer is LGB Porter. Compatible with most of the LGB and even Accucraft Rolling stock, Waterproof, bulletproof and a strong runner. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Phantom197 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have the bachmann 2-4-2t and it runs great! Lots of detail, good puller and I got it at trainworld for $140 instead of bachmanns pricey $400. I would reccomend either getting this or an anniversary edition 4-6-0 from bachmann. As long as you stay away from the cheap stuff i.e. The bachmann 4-6-0 in the big hauler line up. That one is pretty bad. It has plastic drive rods and may have plastic wheels depending which generation. Good luck!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I can also recommend the engines from Hartland, espicialy the 4-4-0 and the Big John/Paul Bunion logging engine. The 4-4-0, while not to scale length, captures the look and feel without needing huge curves required of the Bachmann 4-4-0. They are robust, LGB like quality and best of all, made here in the USA, right here in Indiana. Guess it all goes to what "look" you want on your railway. Wild west/infancy of railroads here in the USA, mining or logging look ect. The 4-4-0's bring back fond memories of watching western's on TV with my late grandmother. Cowboys and Indians, gunslingers and Jessie James ect. Granted I run older Kalamazoo 4-4-0's, which is where the Hartland version started out, I found them to be cheaper to afford on my limited budget and since I convert to onboard battery power, thier issues of poor power pickup are not an issue at all. 4-5 hours on a charge is plenty of run time for me! You can get a whole passenger set, unrun for under $300 on that certain auction site. Mike


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

zubi said:


> Tomahawk & Western, The answer is LGB Porter. Compatible with most of the LGB and even Accucraft Rolling stock, Waterproof, bulletproof and a strong runner. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


+1
One thing, imho and extensive experience (since 1985, about 90 LGB locos) , is that LGB, when purchased in good or new condition, performs well, with virtually no maintenance or frustration. 

Put them on reasonably clean track, year after year, and they run! They are almost perfect, with rare motor issues, easy to work on, by design.

This alone makes it top choice, for me. There are enough other management items on a model rr that I want as little loco bench work as I can get, and when I do have it, there are likely parts available.

Having recently acquired a few F scale beauties, I far prefer LGB for ease of handling (fewer details, but they don't fall off/break at the blink of an eye), durability and running-those ugly skates are superb for pick up.

I have 3 German decoder porters. Heavy, good runners, 5v smokers mis set to track voltage in the decoder, resulting in early burn out unless corrected.

These locos look superb repainted and a tiny attention to a few added details, night and day, from toy to model . Oh yeah, they can tolerate the weather , sprinklers, etc. too.

As with others, moderate loads will preserve gears much longer. If you want quiet running, you may wish to consider the not so US 2015/2017 versions. My personal heavy duty carefree favorites. The 2063 Davenport diesels are another superb small loco, albeit a diesel.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

stevedenver said:


> +1
> The 2063 Davenport diesels are another superb small loco, albeit a diesel.


In fairness, though, it's got siderods and a large cylindrical exhaust stack. It's trying its best to look like a steamer.  I've got one awaiting its turn in the paint shop later this spring.

Later,

K


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for a point of reference, the photo below shows the Bachmann Davenport locomotive. It is a very small locomotive. It is scaled at 1:20.3, but the 1:29 beer can tank car it is coupled to still dwarfs it. I think my locomotive performs quite well for its size. It no longer gets run much, as my interest has turned to #1 gauge live steam.











Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

While not on your list of candidates
The LGB 23232-the US 0-4-0/2-4-0 locos with tenders (look like a very stubby "half Mikado" or dockside switcher might be a consideration.

While admittedly an abomination, and strangely proportioned, I have come to like them. They are, imho, a characature of a large standard gauge loco. The sound versions are.....tolerable. The exhausts are not synched, but nevertheless, are OK given the price, imho.

It took me a long time to swallow the looks, as they are simply like liking the looks of a hedgehog. But,beside running beautifully, they look tolerable, imho, with standard gauge LGB cars. They excel on tight curves and short sidings, pull too well (very heavy and can be overloaded with resulting excess wear to idler gears).

They are less robust than most other LGB offerings due to Chinese styrene plastic, but, that being said, I have had no issues whatsoever, other than a tender step which arrived cracked when new. Parts for these are difficult to obtain, at best.

While also not on your list, and possibly outside your budget, since you mention the b man 2-4-2, I would counter with the LGB formey-simply a superb loco, in any iteration.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you considered one of the PIKO locomotives? I don't own one, but I've heard good things about them. Some of them have sound, and they're usually quite reasonable on eBay.

http://www.piko-america.com/American-Locomotives.html

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just put a DCC decoder in one of the Bachmann davenports, and ran it on a brass track layout, I was surprised how well it ran on slightly oxidized track. I may have to pick one up.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For a small diesel, the LGB Davenport made before the change from lead weights is a great pulling engine, as well as the USA Trains 20 tonner.
I cut the davenport radiator grids with a dremel and install a speaker behind it with Christmas ribbon to hide the shiny speaker cone. And I add a LGB smoke unit to the stack, after drilling it out it just fits flush.
Unfortunately the 20 tonner is no longer made but did come with smoke.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

you know, , not to be pissy, but I find it, at the least, disappointing when so many take the time to respond and the OP doesn't let us know his thoughts or final decision.

well, actually, it IS being pissy......


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

well, i could have sworn i responded a long time ago that i gave up on buying an engine and built an engine shed, but aparrently technology wronged me and didnt somehow send the response, and i have not checked MLS for a long time (because i dindt think i had to) so bale the inteernet, not me


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a word of advice, when you ask a question, and you see all the activity answering (you did indeed respond once when many suggestions were being made), you can either visit the site on a regular basis, or "subscribe" to the thread, so you get notified if there is a response.

It will avoid frustration on both sides, and I'm making this post to be helpful in future posts, honestly.

Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Op, thanks


----------

